# PS noise after timing belt job



## JsTT225 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have an 03 A6 2.7t 6 mt which I just did a TB/WP job on and now the power steering pump is obnoxiously loud. Car ran flawless and quiet before the job. Does anyone have any experience with this problem or know what may have caused it? Fluid level is fine, I didn't disconnect any lines. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi JsTT225,
I am thinking maybe you need to drain the fluids & put new ones. 
Ut could be a coincidence that happened just in time.
You could also test it by starting the car then get someone to steer while you look at the hydraulic reserve tank when its open, it should show some pump action.
Hope that helps
Cheers

Audi A3 2001
1.8T (AUQ) 8L. 
6Spd Manual Shift
***Galaxy S3***


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Inspect the low pressure side of the PS Pump for an air leak. If it is cavitation you are hearing then likely re-crimp / double clamp / replace low pressure rubber hose on pump top hose connection pointing towards the reservoir.


----------

